# Shaved Yorkie



## mrsd211 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a 12 week old Yorkie puppy, yesterday I thought it be wise to take her to the groomer's in hopes that they could brush her hair out. She had a lot of matting under all of her puppy 'fluff' Anyways... they couldn't do it and had to end up shaving everything but her head and face! She looks so funny! teeny, tiny body with a giant head!  Does puppy's hair grow fairly fast? Also, our 1 year old yorkie had been snapping at her since she was brought home from th groomer's with her new 'do', anyone have any thoughts on why she is being a brat?


----------



## sydney-the-cattle-dog (Jan 31, 2007)

Your puppy probably smells different and obviously looks different. I imagine that could be the problem, your other dog doesn't recognize the puppy.

I had a cat that would hiss and hide from my dog after returning from the grromer for his summer shave. Normally they were good friends. A day or so later whe was fine with him again.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

My dogs grow out from their "summer cut" in about a month. It won't be long hair but probably 1/2-1" longer than it is now. Remember to keep combing and brushing every day or you'll end up in the same place with matting again.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

You gotta post some pics!!! lmao


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

some times if u have more than one dog after grooming they will snap and snarl or mount each other as they have lost there scent even if they go together we usually recommend u take there bedding blanket and wrap them in it so they get there scent back a little then u should not get to much fighting 

ur little one will have a good bit of hair in about 4 - 6 weeks the coat will settle down at about 18 months is usually when the adult coat lays nice 

ember to keep up with the brushing this time but make sure if a soft brush so u dont hurt the little pup
xxx


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

lol My sister has 2 cats and a chocolate lab. She shaved the cats a long time ago cause of the shedding and they would just stand there hissing at each other. These 2 cats were inseparable and would always be together, was the last time she did that.


----------

